# Marlin & Ram Powel



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Any reports in the last week or so? Thanks


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

No reports that i have seen yet, but there has been some good water on them in the last week according to Hilton's.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Fished there last Fri night, water wasn't great. We only caught 2 blackfin and that was at sunrise. Fished Ram, Beer Can, & Marlin that night never marked fish and saw nothing on the surface. Saw bait at Beer Can other than that pretty lifeless.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I was out there all last weekend and we caught yellowfin to 95lbs and released a white. Saw a big blue freejumping a couple times and I tried to live bait her but never got her to bite. Water was clean mixed blue with plenty of bait.

I apologize for not posting any reports lately, have been pretty lazy with it.


----------



## alpike99 (Jul 16, 2011)

Found this message board while looking up Ram fishing reports. I work on Ram Powell and have never seen so many boats out here at once. Assuming there is a big tournament going on. But the water is pretty blue and these boats out here are catching some fish.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

alpike welcome... the Alabama Deep Sea fishing Rodeo is this weekend. Keep us informed of water conditions first hand information is awesome for us bluewater junkies...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

alpike99 said:


> Found this message board while looking up Ram fishing reports. I work on Ram Powell and have never seen so many boats out here at once. Assuming there is a big tournament going on. But the water is pretty blue and these boats out here are catching some fish.


Rodeo weekend


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Was gonna go sunday afternoon, but the props off my uncles boat got stolen!!!! WTF!!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I hate a thief!


----------



## alpike99 (Jul 16, 2011)

Woke up this afternoon and the water isnt nearly as blue as yesterday, but not bad. Dirtied up either last night or during the day today. Still several boats fishing however.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Keep this thread going till next weekend. I'llbe out there then, thanks for the input.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Alpike99,

You would do the fishing community a great service if you and/or your co-workers could post water conditions periodically from the Rig. Title the post - "Ram Powell Water Conditions" and you will have every offshore fisherman's attention. Are you always on Ram Powell or do you move around to other rigs?

Thanks, Matt


----------



## alpike99 (Jul 16, 2011)

Spend half the year on Ram, half at home. Water is still murky compared to what it was around thursday and friday. Really seems like its getting more green by the day. If it changes for the better during the next week that I'm out here, then I will post.


----------



## reeltruth2 (Jul 30, 2008)

We are coming back to O.B. for vacation on the 23rd. We fished the ram powell last time we were there. Would like to know if it producing now. How's it look for next week. 

REELTRUTH
Worldcat 330 TE


----------



## alpike99 (Jul 16, 2011)

Water is green right now and not much fish activity around the platform.


----------



## specktackler04 (Mar 16, 2009)

alpike99 thanks for the reports on the water condition good to have you as a friend if you are an offshore fisherman


----------



## alpike99 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gettin ready to leave for a few weeks. Water is still mighty green. 5 boats in the field, running between us and Marlin and deeper platforms. Bunch of bait fish and a few tuna groups jumping showed up yesterday. Still there as of now. But havent noticed anyone tearing them up. Even saw a few whales this morning.


----------

